# Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. März 2011)

*Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Hallo Leute
Ich würde gerne mit eurer Hilfe über die Kompatiblität unseres Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit verschiedenen Hauptplatinen und Gehäusen erstellen.

Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn ihr die Erfahrungen, die ihr mit der Kompatibilität unserer Kühler - am besten bildlich dargestellt – hier postet.
Wir werden die Ergebnisse dieses Threads in eine Liste eintragen, die wir auf unsere Website stellen und monatlich aktualisieren werden.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mithilfe.

PS: wir bieten auf unserer Website auch eine technische Zeichnung der Kühler.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. März 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

sooo,

leider sind meine photokünste sehr beschränkt und außerdem machte auch noch die batterie schlapp, aber nun zum wesentlichen:

-der Dark Rock Advanced C1 passt auf ein ASUS Sabertooth P67! (backplate ist nicht ganz eben, da ne schraube vom mainbord bzw. der sockelhalterung etwas im wege ist, beim anziehen der schrauben gleicht sich das aber wieder aus)

-in der Kombination Dark Rock + Sabertooth passen in die ramslots A2 und B2 (von Asus vorgeschlagene dual channel konfiguration) die CORSAIR Vengeance! (ramkühler liegen an dem Lüfter an, aber stoßen nicht an, quasi fugendicht)

- der Dark Rock Advanced passt in ein Silverstone Fortress 02! ca. 3mm platz bis zur dämmung der seitenwand

und ja, ich war über die unflexible lüfterbefestigung für eventuelle andere lüfter an dem Dark Rock Advanced C1 seeehr lange am überlegen ob ich ihn nehme oder boykottiere...*seufz*   der lüfter ist genial!!!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. März 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Hallo caduzzz

Kannst du ein Foto von der Rückseite deines Rechners reinstellen, so dass man die Backplate sehen kann?


----------



## Caduzzz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

hallo,

sry für die schlechte bildqualität (aber mein eh schon alter photoapparat und schwierige lichtverhältnisse in meiner gruft erleichtern mir nicht gerade tolle photos zu machen *hüstel*)


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. März 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Hallo caduzz

Wäre die Schraube auch im Wege, wenn du die Backplate um 90° gedreht montiert hättest?


----------



## Caduzzz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

hi stefan,

*grübel* nein glaube nicht...*überlegt*, aber i-was haute dann nicht mit dem lochabstand hin bzw. hätte den kühler drehen müssen...

wie gesagt ist das die schraube, welche von dem sockel/rahmen zum einrasten und halten der cpu benutzt wird, ist aber wirklich nicht so das riesen problem, da sich beim fest ziehen der schrauben alles in etwa angleicht. und selbst wenn die backplate jetzt nicht millimillimillimeter genau sitzt, der kühlung tut dies keinen abbruch!!!! habe traumhafte temps in meiner gesamten konfiguration


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Wir bieten jetzt auf unserer Website für interessenten auch technische Zeichnungen unserer Kühler.


----------



## xeno75 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Ich habe ein Corsair Obsidian 650D und ich habe den Dark Rock Advanced C1 auf einem Gigabyte P67A UD5 B3 verbaut. Der Kühler sitzt einwandfrei und passt auch ins Gehäuse. Nur die Vengeance passen leider nicht dazu. Slot 1 ist komplett unter dem Dark Rock und für Slot 2 fehlen mir im Gegensatz zu Caduzz noch 2-3 mm...so wird das nix mit Dualchannel

Bilder folgen sobald ich ein neues Netzteil bekommen habe und die Kiste läuft...


----------



## xeno75 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

hier jetzt die versprochenen Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex0309 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Hi , du hast ja jetzt ein Case mit einer großen Aussparung ( Corsair 650d  nicht wahr ) , wie sieht es aus , wenn man ein kleineres Case hat wie z.b das Coolermaster  Cm 690 II ?
Ist es möglich dann den Lüfter im Gehäuse einzubauen oder muss man wieder alles ausbauen?


----------



## xeno75 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

@alex0309

Das Kann ich dir nicht beantworten aber vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand der ein Coolermaster Gehäuse hat


----------



## Alex0309 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Ok , trotzdem danke für die Antwort .
Ehm bis zu welcher Höhe passt den der Ram da drunter. Hab hier gelesen das die Corsair vengeance nicht passen. Bis zu welcher höhe passen den die Ramiegel ungefähr dadrunter.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Der Dark Rock Advanced sollte in der Regel nicht über die RAM Bänke überstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Kommt auf das Board Layout an. Wenn die erste Bank zu dicht am Sockel ist, kann der hohe RAM Kühler stören.
Aber dann kannst du auch einfach die beiden anderen Dual Slot Bänke benutzen.


----------



## Tolive (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*



Alex0309 schrieb:


> Hi , du hast ja jetzt ein Case mit einer großen Aussparung ( Corsair 650d  nicht wahr ) , wie sieht es aus , wenn man ein kleineres Case hat wie z.b das Coolermaster  Cm 690 II ?
> Ist es möglich dann den Lüfter im Gehäuse einzubauen oder muss man wieder alles ausbauen?



 [FONT=&quot]Ich habe Anfang dieser Woche selbst das den Lüfter in mein CM 690 II eingebaut alles ohne Probleme und ohne Ausbau. Allerdings hängt es auch stark vom Mainboard ab ob du es ausbauen musst..[/FONT]


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Passt der Dark Rock Advanced auch ohne Probleme auf ein Asrock Z68 Pro3?
Hab nämlich bis jetzt noch keinen eindeutigen Erfahrungsbericht darüber lesen können...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. August 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

So von weitem sehe ich keinen Grund, warum er nicht passen sollte. Aber genau kann man das erst sagen, wenn mans getestet hat.


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Eben, vielleicht hat´s hier im Forum schon jemand getestet
Wenn man das Asrock Board Layout mit anderen Brettern vergleicht, auf dem der Dark Rock angeblich sitzt, müsste man ja eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass es auch hier keine Probleme geben sollte. Zumindest in der Standard-Ausrichtung des Kühlers.

Nachtrag: 19.08.2011:

Ja, der Dark Rock passt auch auf ein Asrock Z68, habe es nun selbst ausprobiert. Allerdings wird hier der 1. RAM Slot vom Lüfter überdeckt, so dass man damit keine allzu hohen Module verwenden kann. In ein Antec 902 Gehäuse passt der Advanced C1 gerade noch so hinein, bei geschlossenem Seitenteil ist vielleicht noch 1cm Spielraum zur Seitenwand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basilea (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Advanced C1*

Also wenn ich alles richtig gemacht habe, werde erst morgen anschalten und Windows installieren, dann passt der Dark Rock Advanced C1 auf des Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 und passt ins Lancool K62 
Aussehen tut es zumindest bis jetzt schon genial!!!


Nur finde ich es doch recht schwierig den zu montieren! Bin schon recht oft abgerutscht oder die Schrauben waren wieder nicht richtig ausgerichtet... Auch finde ich die Anleitung eher schlecht als recht! Wenn das so wie ich dann angenommen habe stimmt dann würde ev. auch die Montage einfacher gehen.
Also die O-Ringe sind nicht als Puffer zwischen Mainboard (MB) und Kühlerhaltbügel (KH), sondern damit die Schrauben im Board stecken bleiben, wenn man den Kühler aufsetzt, oder? Weil nachdem festgeschrauben, bleibt zwischen MB und KH fast 0.5cm Abstand und die O-Ringe sind eigentlich nutzlos. Ich wüsste nicht wie man das machen sollte damit die O-Ringe "gequetscht"/von MB und Kühlerhaltbügel berührt werden? Ausser man Schraub mit Gewalt weiter aber das wird das MB nicht mitmachen.
Und dann Frage ich mich wozu es Unterlegscheiben gibt, die angeblich den Anpressdruck erhöhen? Der Druck kann ja nicht erhöht werden weil es zwischen MB und KH noch genug Spiel hat?

Ist das ev. halt beim 1155 Sockel so und bei den andern liegt es dann doch auf?

Ich kann momentan leider keine Fotos machen, aber ich kann versuchen eine Kamera aufzutreiben wenn gewünscht.


----------

